# Pegado Especial Deshabilitado



## AGLM (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola, espero me puedan ayudar!

Estoy teniendo problemas al momento de copiar y pegar, cuando doy click derecho para el pegado especial no me despliega todas las opciones, solo me da la opción de texto. Alguien me puede explicar por que solo em da esta opción, se los agradecería mucho.

Saludos


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 23, 2012)

Las varias opciones de _Pegar Especial _solamente se presentan cuando un está pegando algo que se ha copiado de Excel mismo (y tiene que ser la misma instancia de Excel).  Si uno trata de copia material de otro programa (o de otra hoja de otra instancia de Excel) _Pegar Especial _solamente le presentará una opciones limitadas como _Unicode Text _y_ Text_.

Si eso no es la situación y usted está tratando de copia de una hoja Excel a otra y dentro de la misma instancia de Excel, favor dénos mas detalles sobre su situación.


----------



## AGLM (Mar 23, 2012)

El problema es que copio directo de Excel y cuando le doy click en otra celda, en el mismo libro, para pegar solo me da la opción de Unicode Text y Text


----------



## gonzo_veinte (Mar 27, 2012)

AGLM said:


> El problema es que copio directo de Excel y cuando le doy click en otra celda, en el mismo libro, para pegar solo me da la opción de Unicode Text y Text



Pudiste solucionar este problema?... Me esta pasando lo mismo...


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 27, 2012)

¿Cuál versión de Excel?


----------



## AGLM (Mar 27, 2012)

Es 2007


----------



## NELSON RODRIGO (Mar 28, 2012)

Amigos

Tuvieron respuesta a este problema??  yo tambien lo he tenido en las ultimas 3 semanas, he probado con todo,  yo tengo el excel 2003  y esto empezó a ocurrir cuando se instalaron unos paquetes de actualizacion del office, lo que hice fue desintalar estos paquetes en panel de control pero el problema sigue ocurriendo. ademas restauré el sistema a una fecha anterior 3 semanas atras pero igual sigue el problema.

Alguien ya encontró la solucion??  por favor, responder


----------



## RoryA (Mar 28, 2012)

No hablo Espanol, pero tiene usted el 'Skype Click to Call plug in' en Internet Explorer?


----------



## NELSON RODRIGO (Mar 28, 2012)

Coincide que justo instalé skype en la fecha que comenzó a fallar el pegado especial excel, puede ser ese el problema??


----------



## NELSON RODRIGO (Mar 28, 2012)

yes, I`m install Skype Click to call, the problem is that?


----------



## AGLM (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola, espero me puedan ayudar!

Estoy teniendo problemas al momento de copiar y pegar, cuando doy click derecho para el pegado especial no me despliega todas las opciones, solo me da la opción de texto. Alguien me puede explicar por que solo em da esta opción, se los agradecería mucho.

Saludos


----------



## AGLM (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey casualmente yo tmb instalé Skype y es verdad desde ahi comenzaron los problemas!


----------



## RoryA (Mar 28, 2012)

Si, es el problema!


----------



## NELSON RODRIGO (Mar 28, 2012)

Rory

Thanks, I uninstalled the Skype Click to Call and solved the problem, why does this happen? is not compatible with Office 2003?

Best Regards
Nelson
Santiago, Chile


----------



## RoryA (Mar 28, 2012)

It seems to be a bug in the current version of the plugin, I think. There have been many reports about it recently in various forums.


----------



## AGLM (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ktoledo (Apr 20, 2012)

He tenido el mismo problema con el paquete Office (tanto en Word como en Excel): todas las acciones copiar-pegar daban como resultado el pegado de texto plano y sin formato. Cuando intentaba cambiarlo utilizando "pegado especial" no me aparecía el cuadro de diálogo típico de Excel para esta acción.

Incluso reinstalando office 2003 el problema continuaba.

La solución ha venido desinstalando de mi explorador (en mi caso Chrome) la aplicación de Skype click-to-call.

Mi impresión es que la última actualización de esta aplicación es la que da el problema, espero que les sea de utilidad.

P.S. no había visto los últimos posts :P


----------



## RoryA (Apr 20, 2012)

The latest version is supposed to fix the problem. See the link here.


----------

